# Would you foster a deployed soldier's dog until he returned, for $500/mo + expenses



## Guitarher0o7 (Sep 30, 2015)

Exactly what the title asks- if a soldier deployed for 1-2 yrs, and didn't want to permanently rehome his best friend, would you be interested in fostering the maltese at your home until the soldier returned? You would be paid $500/mo and all expenses on the dog (food, medical, grooming) would be reimbursed.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

wow someone surely cherishes their dog.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Nick - it's been a while, right? I seem to recall that you were a student and thinking about possibly fostering a dog. So has this situation come to you? Sounds like it could be a win/win for you esp as a college student. The soldier could have someone to keep his/her dog and you could get some money coming in as a student. I'm a foster for AMAR and I foster for nothing...except the love of the dog and the organization pays for all medical expenses. You would just have to be very careful about not getting so attached that it would be hard to return the dog to his/her owner after the deployment. That's probably the hardest part of fostering but if you have it clearly in your head then it could work.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh I have mixed feelings, if it were me I would want to do that for a friend only thing is 1-2 years you and the fluff are going to bond, then what?
Sounds to me like the soldier loves his or her fluff a lot and trusts you, that says a lot right there. So are you ready to give back that fluff after you and that baby have bonded?

I took care my daughter's Yorkie puppy for 3 months, it broke my heart to give him back, even knowing I was only babysitting, I still love that little guy and my daughter knows if anytime in her life she couldn't keep him he has a home with me. Nevertheless I still had many tears. 
So be aware the fluff isn't yours no matter how much you love him or her


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes,I would,because I know it's fostering..Sure I'd get attached but that soldier would have a pet they know they'd be waiting for and the pet would be waiting for them.. I remember when I was in the Army, the ones I missed most were my dogs..

Hopefully they can scype so they can see each other..making it easier on the dog..
I've fostered 8 months aready, but I know it's for the best for the dog..


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Absolutely! I would find the attachment to be an issue. I have Polly so that would be a better situation for the foster and my own heart. That sounds like a win win opportunity.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think yes, sounds like a good idea. I'm not sure how well you know the person, you may need some sort of contract. (If I were the owner I might want that too). You might want to consider if any delays in reimbursements would be a problem for you, and how to avoid that. 

My friend gave her vet written permission for me to bring her dog in if needed, even when she was on holidays for 2 weeks. 
And if the dog did any damage to your property or someone else's, barks a lot and causes a problem. I had a barking dog / separation anxiety issues to deal with for a while, and also had to replace my carpet due to many accidents (poor training effort on my part but still was an issue).
If you know the person well enough and also spend enough time with the dog beforehand, you probably be able to tell if those things will be an issue.


----------



## Guitarher0o7 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok, cards on the table SM members- you're right- I am going to be a grad student very soon (I finish college in 10 months and start grad program in 17).

I was actually asking this question for myself (I'd be the owner of the dog). You see, I am going to be on a military scholarship for the grad. program, and I will be joining the Navy as an officer (as payback for the scholarship) after completing my grad program. However, I am also of a mind to do a full 20 yrs of active duty service. Now, in most bases, dogs are permitted. The only problem areas are ships and deployments.

Since I don't want to get a dog and then have to re-home it during a potential deployment, I posted this here since only dedicated Maltese owners make accounts here, and it's a fantastic community. I would still be careful in choosing who to place the dog with, of course, but as a single guy with relatives who hate dogs, I'd definitely be asking around on SM. 

I would absolutely offer the compensation listed above should the situation ever arise, and it was nice to see there is some interest here.

Thanks for your responses, everyone!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would honestly worry about getting attached to the dog for that length of time. Good for you for thinking ahead and having a plan in mind in case it is needed.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nick I must say that is pretty ingenius! You know that any SM mom would spoil the dickens out of your dog. You couldn't pick a better place to find a mom-while-away!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just to add a light note here but a true one: when one of my best friends & her not so DH got divorced, the only thing they fought over were the dogs! Now many yrs. later she & her not so new husband are into rescue together! 
So, whoever takes care of your pup should be someone you trust!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw something not long ago, on a talk show, a lady fostered a golden retriever for a female marine that deployed over two years.. She said she knew it was to keep a family (marine and dog) together..Sure you get attached but you know going in that you're fostering and it's for the best interest of the dog..and the intention is to let the dog go back to his or her family..
I've fostered a many times ,sometimes for a few weeks, sometimes for many months,we always miss them when they leave but fostering helps someone and some fluff and when they are adopted or re-uninted,it opens up a space for the next one you can help..

They were able to Skpe so they could see each other.. The dog knew her mommy straight away too..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Even though deployment is one time we have to think about how we provide for our pets... we also need to think about their futures if something happens to us.
We're acutely aware of that ourselves since we also have dog hating relatives.. so we'd turn to SM and we also have rescues we can call on and if we died, any rescue that takes our fluffs also gets extra donations.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nick, your going to be the best daddy to a fluff, :wub:
I think when the time comes and you need someone one of us will be there for you:wub:


Michelle you bring up a good point, when I was going through my health issues I relied on my hubby, but if he should go to heaven before me, I would most definitely ask my friends on SM to take my babies. I just don't trust anyone else.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Nick, your going to be the best daddy to a fluff, :wub:
> I think when the time comes and you need someone one of us will be there for you:wub:
> 
> 
> Michelle you bring up a good point, when I was going through my health issues I relied on my hubby, but if he should go to heaven before me, I would most definitely ask my friends on SM to take my babies. I just don't trust anyone else.


Same here with going through cancer, but even before that, since we traveled so much for my art and had a few close calls on the road,you think about those things..
It's something we all as pet parents should think about,even if we're young... you just never know.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

There is a program out there (not sure what it's called) that has fosters for deployed soldiers. It is free for the soldiers I think. But I would say many people would jump at the chance to make $500 a month to dog sit!!!!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

My husband is an Army officer and right now we are in Korea. I had to leave my Newfoundland with my parents because we weren't sure if we would be able to find an apartment here with a large dog (we wouldn't have been able to even with our current 1500 sqft house, they are afraid of big dogs here). If my parents weren't willing to take him I'm not sure what I would have done. I would foster a dog to help a member of the military, but of course moving is a problem for us too. It's a bit easier for us since I obviously don't deploy and stay home haha.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Guitarher0o7 said:


> Ok, cards on the table SM members- you're right- I am going to be a grad student very soon (I finish college in 10 months and start grad program in 17).
> 
> I was actually asking this question for myself (I'd be the owner of the dog). You see, I am going to be on a military scholarship for the grad. program, and I will be joining the Navy as an officer (as payback for the scholarship) after completing my grad program. However, I am also of a mind to do a full 20 yrs of active duty service. Now, in most bases, dogs are permitted. The only problem areas are ships and deployments.
> 
> ...



I'm going to be honest & blunt with you because I'm assuming that is what you would prefer when asking for honest opinions in this forum, no beating around the bush. Why don't you just WAIT until you are more settled in life instead of putting the dog, you, and a foster through that kind of heartbreak & distress? The dog will bond with the foster after all that time & it will distress the dog to leave the foster & also distress the dog when you leave to deploy. Patients is a virtue & good things are worth waiting for. If it were me I would keep the dogs best interest & feelings in mind above all, including my own feelings. There I said it.


----------



## Guitarher0o7 (Sep 30, 2015)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I'm going to be honest & blunt with you because I'm assuming that is what you would prefer when asking for honest opinions in this forum, no beating around the bush. Why don't you just WAIT until you are more settled in life instead of putting the dog, you, and a foster through that kind of heartbreak & distress? The dog will bond with the foster after all that time & it will distress the dog to leave the foster & also distress the dog when you leave to deploy. Patients is a virtue & good things are worth waiting for. If it were me I would keep the dogs best interest & feelings in mind above all, including my own feelings. There I said it.


If all military service members didn't get dogs because of a potential deployment, there would be a whole lot more dogs in the shelters right now.

Let me ask you this:

is it better for a healthy dog, one that is craving love, to be euthanized in a shelter, well before his time?

or

is it better for a dog to be rescued, and to live out his years with a loving owner who showers all the comforts of life on him, who dotes on him, and who arranges for care with a trustworthy person for the few yrs of his life that they MAY not be together?

Can any of us truly guarantee that we will be there for our dogs throughout their lives? No. Should we run our lives and make all decisions based on potential hardships? No. 

Even people who are settled may find themselves in a position of losing their pet....all it takes is one medical emergency leading to bankruptcy, or the market crashing and losing your job so you are no longer financially secure...there are thousands of possibilities in life that can jeopardize a dog-master relationship. 

What I am doing here is planning for the most likely one in the future in order to minimize disruptions.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Nick...someday...you will be the ultimate BEST FLUFF DADDY!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Nick - I am really impressed by the level of thought and responsibility you show in considering bringing a Maltese into your home. 

Terre & Denne


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Absolutely. I definitely think you should have a contract to protect yourself and of course make sure the foster is completely vetted. If it would be me, I would feel guilty taking money for someone serving our country.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If I lived state-side I would definitely take someone's maltese in a temporary situation---even if an owner is ill or whatever hardship it may be. I think looking to SM is one of the best places to find help when it is needed. No one knows more or cares more for maltese than the owners I have met from this forum. While I am too old to get another pup I could help in caring for someones dog on a limited basis. In fact, we are hopeful to start a rescue hospice one day when we retire.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If you do it, get a contract and have money set up in a trust for vet expenses.. Really $500 is a lot to pay and I understand.. Really as long as food, grooming and vet care is covered, possibly boarding if they have to be out of town..anyone who truly loves dogs would be happy to do that..
As a vet I can totally understand how much our fluffs mean to us. Like I said, when I was in the Army,I missed my dogs more than my family...lol


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Guitarher0o7 said:


> If all military service members didn't get dogs because of a potential deployment, there would be a whole lot more dogs in the shelters right now.
> 
> Let me ask you this:
> 
> ...


Whatever you do, good luck to you and your potential dog. You seem determined to get a dog at this time. It is true nobody at all can 'guarantee' to be there always for their pet due to things such as death, but if one can avoid predictable problems concerning being there for a pet If it were a choice I was making I personally would try to avoid the potential problems which are forseeable & controllable ones . 

Perhaps where you live {I'm not sure where you are located} small dogs are euthanized regularly, but where I live in NJ people wait in line, & sleep overnight in order to get to adopt small dogs & the small ones are rarely euthanized here in NJ from what I saw when I was looking to adopt. The large & medium sized dogs are the ones that regularly suffer the fate of being euthanized most often, especially the Pit Bulls. If you think you are really saving a life from certain death & no chance of ever finding a happy life for that dog unless you yourself adopt it than I guess it would be for the best for you to adopt it if the dog would die otherwise. The dog being handed off to different people is not the optimal best life, but at least it would be 'a life'. I just hate to think of the dog being heartbroken when the time comes to be leaving the people it's been bonded to for the two years you would be gone...
P.S. Thanks for serving our country :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------

